# Errata for old 2000 NCEES Civil Sample Exam?



## seaspider (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone have the errata for the old 2000 NCEES sample exam? I asked NCEES and they don't keep errata for old review materials. I also searched this site without luck. I would appreciate it if someone could post them. Thanks!


----------

